# About how long before sow dries up?



## TinFoil (Feb 18, 2014)

I weaned the little ones off my sow on March 29th, about how long does it take for one to dry up before I won't have to worry about her coming back into milk if I were to put a couple of the weaned females back in the pen with her? I'd hate for them to go back to suckling.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

TinFoil said:


> I weaned the little ones off my sow on March 29th, about how long does it take for one to dry up before I won't have to worry about her coming back into milk if I were to put a couple of the weaned females back in the pen with her? I'd hate for them to go back to suckling.


The sow will dry up in 3 days. She should come in heat in 3-7 days. 
I keep the piglets penned for 7-10 days. away from the sow.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I find that they go through about three days of continued lactation and then dry up BUT if you put weaners in with them at that point they can be restarted. I would separate them for at least seven days. At seven days they generally reheat.

The period of weaning is also a great time to do taming of the piglets. Keeping them separate from the sow and becoming their good friend works well then.


----------

